# Things allowed to carry to Australia



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi,
As I am moving to australia
I want to carry below mentioned things too like 
1:-Coffee
2:-Oatmeal/meusli 
both will be packed 
plz suggest if its allowed


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2014)

None. You can not take foodstuffs in Australia. You do realise Australia is a modern developed country with markets where you can buy that stuff?


----------



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

thanks
I just saw a AQIS page .items can be taken but must be declared


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

aspire said:


> thanks
> I just saw a AQIS page .items can be taken but must be declared
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

thanks for reply
what other things sould i carry apart from clothes which are cheaper in India 
what job do u do.I am in IT


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

aspire said:


> thanks for reply
> what other things sould i carry apart from clothes which are cheaper in India
> what job do u do.I am in IT


Well I think clothes are enough with suits and good shoes, belts etc. Rest other thing you can get there, most houses have things inbuilt. As I said, MTR pack each one costs only 2.5$ or so. South Indian rice, north india many variety rices and many other things you get there. Nothing with respect to food you should take. You get all pickes such as Priya, Ruchi etc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2014)

aspire said:


> thanks
> I just saw a AQIS page .items can be taken but must be declared


 That was not an Australia Government page you linked to. 

This is...........

Arriving in Australia - Declare it! - Department of Agriculture

On arrival

The following is not a complete list of items that you must declare on arrival. In many cases items you declare will be returned to you after inspection.

_*Some may be allowed in if accompanied by an Import Permit (issued by the department before your arrival)*_ or with treatment in Australia (fees and charges apply). Alternatively you can drop them in quarantine bins at the airport.

And this one.......

ICON Query - Department of Agriculture, Fisheries and Forestry

Muesli from India= Import Licence required


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

_shel said:


> None. You can not take foodstuffs in Australia. You do realise Australia is a modern developed country with markets where you can buy that stuff?


What about spices ? Seeds ?


----------



## ScarDeejay (Dec 5, 2013)

_shel said:


> That was not an Australia Government page you linked to.
> 
> This is...........
> 
> ...




Can i travel to Australia with my Desktop? and is it risky to put it in your checking suitcase?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2014)

Some spices if factory processed, sealed & labled in english. Seeds no, not at all. They worry you will plant them, hence why nuts are banned! 

Computer yes but no way would I put it in the hold. It may end up in pieces the way they treat luggage. I would send it with a parcel service. We sent hubbys MAC with pack and send, didn't cost too much and only took a few days.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

_shel said:


> Some spices if factory processed, sealed & labled in english. Seeds no, not at all. They worry you will plant them, hence why *nuts are banned*!


Shel, any source for this ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes can be found on the links I provided earlier in the thread.


----------



## dimpy01 (Sep 16, 2013)

How about Gold? Are there any import duties for that? How much is allowed without any problems?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

dimpy01 said:


> How about Gold? Are there any import duties for that? How much is allowed without any problems?


lol  That was funny question  hehe joking 

Well you can certainly wear gold rings or chains I think. But are you carrying so much of gold in separate that made you ask this question? :confused2:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

Personal gold ie worn on your body, a few rings, chain no. Anything that can/will/could be sold on yes there will be tax. They also will want to see evidence of where it came from for money laundering purposes.


----------



## dimpy01 (Sep 16, 2013)

If I wear some of them and the others could be kept in purse or in bag then? Will I have to pay tax? There won't be much ofcourse.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

If it is worth more than your allowance of duty free of $450 and customs figure you can/would/might sell it on yes there is tax to pay. 

Of course it needs to be declared if it is more than your own personal possessions.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

_shel said:


> Yes can be found on the links I provided earlier in the thread.


The ICON link was helpful. Looks like seeds can be brought along too. Just that they should meet requirements, which most Indians carrying cumin/carum/mustard/etc for culinary purpose, in small quantities, should meet without problems. 

http://apps.daff.gov.au/icon32/asp/...ry=Go+to+full+text&intSearch=1&LogSessionID=0


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

Like I said factory processed & sealed with packaging in English. Lots of people talk about bringing seedlings of such herbs! I have them in my garden but customs would have a heart attack! They are so protective of Australian plants and biosecurity. Like your coriander plant can contaminate the Australian stuff 

You can though get it all in Australia and quite probably the same brands you get already at home. 

ICON is helpful, you can search almost everything you might want to bring. Tells you the exact conditions under which it can and can not be bought into the country and if you need a permit.


----------

